# Attaching horizontal rod holders



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I want to add horizontal rod holders to the side wall of a CS without drilling holes. Anybody think 5200 hold them? Any other options? Thanks.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

5200 / epoxy will stick to hull.
what are the holders made of ?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Haven't bought any yet. Probably just going to get the white starboard type. The inside of the hull is just that blown fiberglass. It's not smooth gelcoat. The standard CS cheap finish.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i usually scuff / slot the base plates and you can get them to adhere.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks. I'll scuff the base of the holders and use a router to put grooves in. Then put them on with 5200 or some kind of epoxy? Which do you recommend?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

5200 is prolly the easiest route.


----------



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

GG34 said:


> I want to add horizontal rod holders to the side wall of a CS without drilling holes. Anybody think 5200 hold them? Any other options? Thanks.


I have used 5200 to do the same thing but switched and now use Marine Goop Sealant/Adhesive. I have found it to be pretty amazing stuff for adhering almost anything to the inside of my fiberglass boat. It dries clear and sets up almost instantly plus it does not harden in the tube like 5200. Available in small tubes as well as caulking gun size containers.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

How hard would it be to glass in some ply to mount the holders on? I've never done any glass work before.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

they come with base plates already.


----------

